# EP and Manuscript Translation?



## Coram Deo (Dec 21, 2007)

Just something that I have been thinking about lately..

Wouldn't the MAIN problem against Exclusive Psalmody in the church be cleared up in parishioner's mind if the title of the Psalter be properly translated? The title of the "Psalms" is not "Psalms".. In Hebrew the title is the Book of Tehillim which is literally translated Praise in English....

Why not use 

*"Book of Tehillim"* which contains Psalms, Hymns, and Spiritual Songs 

or 

*"Book of Praise"* which contains Psalms, Hymns, and Spiritual Songs?

I know alot of people still try to come up with all sort of reasons against it even after this issue is explained but it still might help the situation in the church if the title was properly translated..

Any thoughts?


----------



## Davidius (Dec 21, 2007)

Acknowledging that "Book of Psalms" is the wrong translation and that it should be "Book of Praise" is certainly helpful to the EP argument concerning Eph 5 and Col 3, in my opinion.


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 21, 2007)

So shouldn't Bible's publishers or new bible publishers correct the mistranslation for future reprinting with either title that I suggested... Personally I prefer Book of Tehillim which contains Psalms, Hymns, and Spiritual Songs. I do not think the English word conveys as strong as Tehillim....





CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Acknowledging that "Book of Psalms" is the wrong translation and that it should be "Book of Praise" is certainly helpful to the EP argument concerning Eph 5 and Col 3, in my opinion.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 21, 2007)

Weeelllll, you'd actually have to make the vebiage somehow say:

The Book of Praise which contains *all* psalms, hymns and spiritual songs.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 21, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> Weeelllll, you'd actually have to make the vebiage somehow say:
> 
> The Book of Praise which contains *all* psalms, hymns and spiritual songs.



What are hymns and spiritual songs? Please define using the analogy of faith.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, by the analogy of faith, we must understand that one must first look to the book of Psalms for guidance on how it models each type as to content and form. It is easily discerned that while content is very evident, no form is strictly codified.

*But*, we have the command to sing new songs, therefore one may reasonably and necessarily conclude where no definitive form or model exists, we have some liberty, that is - constrained freedom.

Having consulted the preeminent source of God ordained praise and drawn reasonable conclusions, one may then begin to consult the breadth of Scripture in terms of orderliness and propriety of *any* worship element.

That is - One can use the same analogy rationale for sermons and for prayer, etc...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 22, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Just something that I have been thinking about lately..
> 
> Wouldn't the MAIN problem against Exclusive Psalmody in the church be cleared up in parishioner's mind if the title of the Psalter be properly translated? The title of the "Psalms" is not "Psalms".. In Hebrew the title is the Book of Tehillim which is literally translated Praise in English....
> 
> ...



Interesting propositon.


----------

